# CFOP users, your step breakdown.



## Zj (Jul 7, 2011)

How fast does it take you to do each step of CFOP on average.

For me, cross 5 seconds, F2L 9 seconds, LL 6 seconds (3 look).


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 7, 2011)

it's probably somewhere around
cross : 1-2
F2L : 7-9
OLL : 1-2
PLL : 1-3

which would give me low 10s for my best full step solves, pretty close, and 16 for the high "average" limit.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 7, 2011)

cross 3-5
F2l 14-16
LL 5-10 (3 or four look still learning)


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 7, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> it's probably somewhere around
> cross : 1-2
> F2L : 7-9
> OLL : 1-2
> ...


 
This is pretty much how I am, except that LL might be a little slower. On a good solve, I can solve cross+F2L in about 10-secs


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross 1-3
F2L 6-9
OLL 2-3
PLL 2-4

Average is usually bout 15-17 I'm not sure about the breakdown though.


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 4
F2L: 9
LL: 6


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 2-4
F2l: 7-9
LL: 5-7


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 7, 2011)

Ehh, haven't timed, these are educated guesses.

Cross: 4-8
F2L: 10-14
LL (3 look): 10-15


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 1-2
F2L: 6
LL: 4-5-6 (Full PLL, half OLL)


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 7, 2011)

This is hard to say because I haven't done much 3x3 lately, but my best guess would be:

Cross: 1-2
F2L: 6-8
LL: 3-6


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 7, 2011)

cross, 2-7 seconds, average 4.5
f2l 9-20 seconds, average 15
oll 3-7 seconds, average 5 
pll 3-7 seconds,average 5


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 7, 2011)

wtf 9-20 for f2l


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2011)

Erm. I guess
Cross: 1-2
F2L: 5-9
LL: 3-5


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross : 2-3
F2L : 6-8
OLL 1-2
PLL 1-2

LOL My cross is so slow


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 7, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Cubing since may 2011. PBs single 21.06




Woooah. You started cubing since may 2011 and your PB single is 21?

That's pretty damn fast if you ask me


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 7, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> wtf 9-20 for f2l


I m hoping for a bit of improvement and consistency once i put lubix in my cube which should arrive in a week. ( though its an ultimate lubix guhong, i have solved it so much in past 1.5 month that it needs lubing), so i cant do high TPS, so even if i know the finger tricks for any alg, i cant do it super fast(mainly in LL). (I am not sure about it, but i think lube is the reason, if its not, i will consider buying another 3x3 in some time, if you guys want i can post a video, but as i will take it from my computer webcam i dont know how will it turn out to be). 
And I dont use much look ahead right now( i m just trying to get used to it now), so if i solve one f2l pair, the next pair automatically becomes visible after solving 1st one and so on, then it goes good, otherwise a bit bad. I suck at consistency as of now. I m trying to get used to tips that people here gave me on another thread to make things consistent.

Hazelnut, Thanks, i have just been super desperate for good times since past 2 months, my college will start in 10-15 days, after that i wont be getting very much time, i want to make the best of every second i have as of now.


----------



## xdaragon (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 1-3 
F2L: 6-9 
LL: 3-5 
I'm really inconsistent!


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 7, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> I m hoping for a bit of improvement and consistency once i put lubix in my cube which should arrive in a week. ( though its an ultimate lubix guhong, i have solved it so much in past 1.5 month that it needs lubing), so i cant do high TPS, so even if i know the finger tricks for any alg, i cant do it super fast(mainly in LL). (I am not sure about it, but i think lube is the reason, if its not, i will consider buying another 3x3 in some time, if you guys want i can post a video, but as i will take it from my computer webcam i dont know how will it turn out to be).
> And I dont use much look ahead right now( i m just trying to get used to it now), so if i solve one f2l pair, the next pair automatically becomes visible after solving 1st one and so on, then it goes good, otherwise a bit bad. I suck at consistency as of now. I m trying to get used to tips that people here gave me on another thread to make things consistent.
> 
> Hazelnut, Thanks, i have just been super desperate for good times since past 2 months, my college will start in 10-15 days, after that i wont be getting very much time, i want to make the best of every second i have as of now.



With you getting that good that fast... We might have just found the next Faz...

Keep cubing! Don't let up!


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, and for me...

Cross: 1-2 seconds
F2L: 6-7 seconds? (PB RA of 12 for Cross + F2L was 8.08)
LL: 4-5 (Just did an average of 100 for LL, got 4.26; best RA of 12 was 3.77. Standard deviation was 0.83 seconds. Inconsistent times due to lots of lock ups... I need more accurate turning.)


----------



## emolover (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 1-3 
F2L: 6-9
OLL: 2-3
PLL: 2-5

I would be much better if I could have my pll speed like my oll speed is. N perms and G perms sometimes take me 5 seconds.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 1-2
F2L: 6-9
LL- 2-4

Yeah...


----------



## goflb (Jul 7, 2011)

cross: 2-4
f2l:6-8
oll:2-3
pll:2-5. <-- i fail n perms


----------



## frogmanson (Jul 7, 2011)

OH

Cross: 1-3 seconds
F2L: 6-10 seconds
OLL: 0.4-2 seconds (I don't really know what my slowest OLL is though)
PLL: 0.9-2.7 seconds

Full solve: 8.3-17.7 seconds. >.>


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 7, 2011)

cross- 1-4
f2l- 7-11
oll- 1-3
pll- 1-3

I have never had a solve that was "perfect" yet, but when I do I will get a ten!!!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

cross 3-5s 
f2l- 10-15s 
2 look oll- 5-8s 
2 look pll- 5-8s 

i get more and more depressed seeing everyone elses times 
but i guess if i work at it ill get better


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 7, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> cross 3-5s
> f2l- 10-15s
> 2 look oll- 5-8s
> 2 look pll- 5-8s
> ...


 
Everyone Moves at a different pace. How long have you been cubing?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 7, 2011)

6 months or so 
what about you?


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 7, 2011)

Same, but I am determined to be sub 15 by the end of 1 year. I practice a lot and i have watched almost every how to and help vid out there.


----------



## Keban (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross:2-4
F2L:8-12
OLL:2-5
PLL-2-6 lol N perms


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2011)

2, 8, 2, 2 = 14.
If I time individually, 1.5, 5, 1, 1.5 = 9, but I suck when I'm not super concentrating, when I do individual steps.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 2
F2L: 7.5
OLL: 2
PLL: 2.5


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 7, 2011)

When I used CFOP:

Cross - 3-5
F2l - 8-14
LL - 7-10 (2-3 look (4 Look if G Perm))

Total - 18-27
Consistency - 0


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 2 sec almost always
F2L: 5-6 Sec
OLL: 2 sec
PLL: 2 sec on average


----------



## tx789 (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross 2-7
F2L 12-17
LL 5-12


----------



## JyH (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 1-2
F2L: 7-8?
OLL: 3-4
PLL: 3-4
Keep in mind that my LL times are including recognition...But I do suck at executing algorithms anyway.


----------



## Dacuba (Jul 7, 2011)

I average at high15

Cross + F2L: 10-11
LL: 4-5

Can't really estimate more detailed. I get results, that don't fit my average


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 3-4
F2L: 10-14
LL: 8-12

I average a little under 30 usually... it all depends on the F2L for me. An easy F2L almost always gives me a nice time.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 2
F2L: 8
OLL: 2
PLL: 2
That's about it. I /could/ do a full breakdown of all the LL algs I use, but I cba.


----------



## jrb (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross:2-3
F2L:7-9
LL:8-9


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 1-3
F2L: 8-10
(Cross+F2L: 10-12)
LL: 6-8
Total: 16-20

I do get some sub15 solves though, maybe 1 in 8, and I average ~18.50. I suck at LL. Standard Deviation is about 2-3.

Earlier today I had a solve where I finished F2L in 6-7 seconds: time was 14.45 though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 7, 2011)

jrb said:


> Cross:2-3
> F2L:7-9
> LL:8-9


 
Well, something's not right there since that gives an average solve time of 17-21, whereas your PB average of 12 is 26.95.

So that I'm actually adding to the discussion:

Cross: 1-1.5
F2L: 5-7
OLL: 1-2
PLL: 1.5-2.5

Solve range is then 8.5-13, which is about right.


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 2-6
F2L: 11-16
OLL: 3-6 Busy to learn, on halfway.
PLL: 3-5


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 7, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Well, something's not right there since that gives an average solve time of 17-21, whereas your PB average of 12 is 26.95.


 
Maybe he meant *1*7 - *1*9 for F2L


----------



## jrb (Jul 7, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> Well, something's not right there since that gives an average solve time of 17-21, whereas your PB average of 12 is 26.95.
> 
> So that I'm actually adding to the discussion:
> 
> ...



I'm not counting inspection time between steps.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 7, 2011)

cross 1-3
f2l 6-8
LL 5-6

this dosen't add up because i take too long to find the first f2l pair after the cross but if i instantly find my first f2l pair then these numbers do add up. my recognition isn't great


----------



## aaronb (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 1-3
F2L: 9-13
OLL: 4 (give or take, depending on the case)
PLL: 5 (give or take, depending on the case)

Been cubing exactly 3 months exactly, as of today! 

PBs: 1/5/12: 15.03/18.10/19.32 
I average 19-22 seconds on any given moment.

EDIT: The slow last layer is because of 4lll (and little practice on my algorithms ), I am going to start learning full PLL, and hopefully by the beginning of August, full OLL.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross -- 3 seconds

F2L -- 8 seconds

OLL -- 3 seconds

PLL -- 4 seconds


I did an averge of 5 for each section. I'm also counting recognition in steps.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 2-3
F2l: 6-7
OLL: 2-3
PLL: 2-3

That's about right.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 7, 2011)

jrb said:


> I'm not counting inspection time between steps.


 
Well... you should? (Except for cross)


----------



## SpeedCube (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross: 4-6
F2L: 24-32
OLL: 12-15
PLL: 6-12
Total: 46-65
I've only been doing this method for less than a month...


----------



## Escher (Jul 8, 2011)

C: 0.5-1.5
F: 3-6
O: ~1
P: ~1.8

Obviously sometimes less and sometimes more, 3s pairs isn't that common.


----------



## Carson (Jul 8, 2011)

Cross: 4-8
Cross + f2l: 18 - 20
LL: 6 - 10
Current average: :25 - :30


----------



## RTh (Jul 8, 2011)

Cross: From 0 to 0.5-2
F2L: F 0.5-2 t 6-10
OLL: F 6-10 t 9-13
PLL: F 9-13 t 10-16 (Depends on perm and OLL)


----------



## Selkie (Jul 8, 2011)

Cross: 2-3
F2L: 9-14
OLL: 2-4
PLL: 3-5

And that is 2 LLL, damn, must work on tps, its not uncommon for me to finish F2L at 11-12 and get sup-20


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 8, 2011)

Cross = 3/4
F2L = 8-10
LL. = 7-9


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 8, 2011)

skippytheturtle said:


> Check this out PickEgg.com


 
REPORT O_O

and 

Cross: 5-8
F2L:10-14(Maybe a little faster)
OLL:3-6
PLL:4-8


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 8, 2011)

cross 2-7
f2l 10-15
ll 5-10


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 8, 2011)

I average around 13 seconds.

Cross: 2 ish
F2L: 5-7
OLL: 1 ish
PLL: 2 ish

1-2 seconds for pauses between looks.

Total: 11 to 14 seconds.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 8, 2011)

Average 20.xx

Cross: 5.xx ><
F2L: 7-9.xx
LL: 5-7ish


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jul 8, 2011)

uhm, sometimes my Last Layer suck...

Cross 2-3
F2L 9-10
LL 5-7


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 8, 2011)

ur last layer doesn't suck as much as mine.


----------



## riffz (Jul 8, 2011)

Estimating here...

Cross: 1-2
F2L Slots: 7-9
OLL: 1-2
PLL: 1-3

EDIT: I think my LL times are frequently worse than this... Maybe I'll actually time some splits.

A lot of you have absurdly slow crosses compared to your F2L...


----------



## Chrisalead (Jul 8, 2011)

cross : 1~3s
F2L : 7~10s
LL : 4~7s

I average ~17s.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jul 8, 2011)

Cross - 3
F2L(w/o cross) - 9 
OLL - 4
PLL - 4 
Lolbreakdown, i know.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 10, 2011)

After an average of 12;

Cross: 2.9-6.4, average: 5.10
F2l: 11.3-27.3, average: 18.69
OLL: 1.3-7.8, average: 4.45
PLL: 2.6-7.6, average: 5.42
Total: 24.6-43.3, average: 33.67

Using 4 look last layer, got some really non consistent times =S. Well some really high ones anyway =S.


----------



## Kian (Jul 10, 2011)

Something like 
cross-2 
4 pairs- 7-8
ll- 4-5


----------



## speedpicker (Jul 10, 2011)

Perhaps someone with who has travelled the road to sub 15 could collate this info into a useful form, perhaps merging it with the getting faster with Fridrich thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?6085-How-to-Get-Faster-using-the-Fridrich-Method .

By this is I mean that for each stage in the Fridrich post, along with goal times you could have goal breakdowns too: 

e.g.(from Fridrich post)

Step 2
Current Average: 1:00-1:19
Goal Average: 40-49 seconds
Learn 4 look last layer (4LLL). (Links to where to learn the algorithms will be at the bottom of this guide)

2 Look OLL

Edge Orientation - 2 algorithms
Corner Orientation - 7 algorithms

2 Look PLL

Corner Permutation - 3 Algorithms Aa/Ab and E/V/Y/Na/Nb
Edge Permutation - 4 algorithms - Ua, Ub, Z, H

Lots of really useful informatiom there, but if the "Goal Average: 40-49 seconds" were changed to Goal Average: 5-10 sec cross, 15-20 sec f2l, 5-10 sec oll, 5-10 sec pll, then people trying to follow the progression outlined in the docment would be better equipped to identify precisely where there weakness is. So for a cuber who has just learned 4LLL, they would have a clear idea of how polished each phase needs to be, and thus organise their practice time accordingly. I for one was frantically working to drop my f2l time, but realised from reading this thread that my cross is letting me down. If a set of sensible goals for CFO and P for each phase of the road to sub xxx were available, the dedicated student could organise their practice far more effectively.
.
Also, having watched Felix's slowmo vids on youtube, I reckon he is roughly 1 sec cross, 3 sec f2l, 3 sec LL. Is a similar breakdown scaled up to the times of mortals a good one to shoot for? Should my f2l be roughly the same as my LL, and my cross be about a third of that? This would scale up to 4 sec cross, 12 sec f2l, 12 sec ll for a 28 second solve.

Anyway, my own contribution to the original thread:

Cross - 3-5
F2L - 12-18
LL - 10-18


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 10, 2011)

F2l is never as fast as your LL. Its usually 400% slower at least.


----------



## emolover (Jul 10, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> F2l is never as fast as your LL. Its usually 400% slower at least.


 
That is not true at all. LL is almost as slow as F2L for me and I avg 16-18.


----------



## speedpicker (Jul 10, 2011)

> Cross: 5-8
> F2L:10-14(Maybe a little faster)
> OLL:3-6
> PLL:4-8
> - Jorgi





> F2l is never as fast as your LL. Its usually 400% slower at least. - Jorgi



If your F2L is at least 400% slower than your LL then taking your last layer as an example (7-14 secs overall), then the corresponding F2L at 400% slower should be 35 - 70 seconds.

Did you mean 40% ? (again going by your figures) 10 - 20 seconds for F2L? Still doesn't tally up, as your actual median F2L is 12, not 15 as your math would suggest.

If anyone could clarify a good "rule of thumb" ratio to measure progress and establish strengths/weaknesses, that would be great. Any advance on 1:3:3 ?


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay the 400% is if you are world record level. Just work on what you suck at.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 10, 2011)

cross: 1-2
f2l:4.5-7.5
ll:3-4


----------



## Engberg91 (Jul 10, 2011)

Cross: 0-2
F2L: 6-8
OLL: 0-2
PLL: 0-2


----------



## speedpicker (Jul 10, 2011)

Jorghi, I am trying to establish a baseline for establishing what one sucks at, relative to the other elements of the solve. Judging by the last couple of posts, perhaps 1:4:2 is a better target.


----------



## yockee (Jul 10, 2011)

Cross: 1 - 3 sec. depending on how good or bad the case is
F2L: 8 - 12
OLL: 1 - 3 sec.
PLL: 1 - 3 sec.

Avg solve 16-18.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 11, 2011)

The ratio for cross: f2l : oll : pll seems to be around 1 : 3.5-4 : 1 : 1? F2l times just depend on practice, in comparison to others, but that ratio seems about right.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 11, 2011)

cross: 2-4
f2l: ~10
oll: 1-3
pll: 2-4

Yeah, f2l usually isn't my problem. It's the honkin' cross and pll that always trip me up.


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 12, 2011)

when I did CFOP, I had a breakdown like

cross: ~3 sec
F2L: ~7 sec
OLL: ~6 sec
PLL: ~4 sec


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 13, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> when I did CFOP, I had a breakdown like
> 
> cross: ~3 sec
> F2L: ~7 sec
> ...


 
An OLL time almost the same as your f2l? Wtf?


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 13, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> An OLL time almost the same as your f2l? Wtf?


 
yeah, I would have solves where I was done f2l at 10 seconds, but I get a 22 second time, it was wierd


----------



## Miles95 (Jul 13, 2011)

Cross 1-2
F2l 7-8
LL 5

I get some 13's and some 15's and mostly 14's


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 13, 2011)

15 Second Inspection

Cross Avg 10/12 -> 00:03.84
F2L Avg 10/12 -> 00:15.05
2LOLL Avg 10/12 -> 00:05.20
2LPLL Avg 10/12 -> 00:06.36

Total: 30.45 Average

Cross = 12%
F2L = 49%
2LOLL = 17%
PLL = 21%

I'm still learning the PLLs. But my LL is quite slow.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 13, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> But my LL is quite slow.


 
I'd actually say that roughly 40% of your solve is a pretty reasonable amount for the last layer. Once you learn more algs, then sure, the last layer probably won't take quite as long, but of course, as you continue to practice, your F2L won't take as long either.
I use full OLL and full PLL, and my last layer still takes 40%+ sometimes.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 13, 2011)

Cross: 1-2.5 secs
F2L:8-10 secs
2-look OLL:3-5 secs
PLL:1.5-3 secs


----------

